# Rifaximin trial



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

Have been put on Rifaximin for IBS-D (1000 mg per day). Tolerated it fine for the first 4 days but have then developed (even more) D than usual. Is this a common side effect? Is this something that should suggest that I no longer take it (or can it kill off the bad bacteria and good bacteria in equal measure). Has anyone else had a similar experience with this drug? What was the outcome?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I took it for about a fortnight and it didnt do anything for me.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes it is typical to develop D when on Rifaximin. If it continues and gets really bad then you may have C. Diff and will need to go to the doctor.


----------



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

Does this mean that if I have developed D that the meds aren't going to work? Or can it cause D and then end up resolving IBS-D (have heard that the bacteria system in the gut is very complicated and it can take months after finishing meds for the outcome to be known).


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I wasnt aware rifaximin caused d? I would assume they arent working if this was the case.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I've taken rifaximin 4 times now (and it works for me) and I've never gotten diarrhea from it. D is a listed side effect, although it's rare (less than 2% of patients report as side effect). I think constipation is much more common.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Dave report the symptoms to your Dr and see what they say. And then I would get a probiotic into you!


----------



## Cassyb (May 26, 2010)

Hi there, I am going to say something really unpopular. I really don't believe there is a pill, antibiotic or whatnot that will heal IBS. Diet is the only way I got better, and it takes _time_I am 52 years old and on a really healthy low carbohydrate, high fat diet. I had been gluten and casein free for years,I have tried Human Fecal Implant (at great expense), taken every pill (including antibiotics) and potion (natural or otherwise) under the sun. Taking Gluten and Casein out of my diet helped a bit but I finally had to take out the foods that were *feeding the bacteria *in my gut causing the imbalance. These foods are high carbohydrate foods- grains, pulses, sugar,potatoes etc. There is no short cut for this process of recolonization of healthy gut bacteria. I eat meat, fish, poultry and lots of above ground growing vegetables (but include ginger, onion, garlic), coconut oil, fats from the meats, eggs and have been able to introduce some nuts just lately.I went on this diet for 1 year and got really well, even better than before IBS which I have had for 15 years. There were lots of healing reactions that were hard at the time, because I didn't know what was happening, but they passed.But, then I went to Italy for 6 months and ate some Italian bread and cakes, and I remained well for ages, but constipation and gut pain started to occur towards the end. I got back home and a lot of my old symptoms had returned as I had again been feeding the very bacteria I had worked so hard to get under control. I have now been back on the low carb diet for the last 6 months and feeling really, really well again. I have returned to Italy and not eating anything except my low carb diet. Dining out I have the "secondi piatti" the second plate, which is mostly always just meat, and I order a side of salad or cooked vegetables.I will not lie, it has been really hard back here, I have memories here of eating bread and cakes, and my brain was obviously effected by the casomorphins and gluteomorphins (gluten and dairy have a morphine like effect on the brain when the gut is not functioning properly). My (still) addicted brain has been trying to tell me in no uncertain terms that I must eat these foods, but I remember the hard times I have had being sick and of getting better and stay true to my low carb eating. My food is excellent and I enjoy eating it immensely! But low carb, high fat food is not addictive, so I eat, I enjoy and then I am done until my next meal.Life is more than eating these foods. It is a wonderful world full of beautiful people and natural wonders and I tell myself I don't need these foods to be happy. And it's true! Somehow many things become more beautiful as my other non addicted senses start to look at things anew.Please Note: I have given up dairy a number of times and it is so difficult for the first few days. There are many tears I shed getting off my 'drug'. I do not want to do it again! I won't say it's easy giving up the high carb food, but being really healthy is such a wonderful thing that I have decided I want health more than these high carb foods. Believe me it has been a journey of trying to find another way before I finally took responsibility and took the final step. I won't eat any high carb foods again for several years, I will make sure my gut is completely healed. But I realize I will never be able to eat these high carb foods like I used to when I was young. I will always in some way remain carbohydrate intolerant as Dr Jay Wortman, who did a study using low carb, high fat food with Canadian Eskimos and made a film about it (My Big Fat Diet) says. He suspects most of us are carb intolerant as we have not been able to evolve fast enough to deal with the foods we are commonly eating in our modern diet. Dr William Davis author of 'Wheat Belly' says our wheat has been so genetically altered, to create abundant crops, that is raises our blood sugar even higher than actual sugar. Good luck everyone!If you need support I have written a blog called 'Alkaline Paleo Diet' and I have a forum you can ask questions in or give support to others when you have started this diet.link http://alkalinepaleodiet.com/why-the-alkaline-paleo-diet/


Dave1111 said:


> Have been put on Rifaximin for IBS-D (1000 mg per day). Tolerated it fine for the first 4 days but have then developed (even more) D than usual. Is this a common side effect? Is this something that should suggest that I no longer take it (or can it kill off the bad bacteria and good bacteria in equal measure). Has anyone else had a similar experience with this drug? What was the outcome?


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

Dave - Diarrhea is a side effect of this drug and it is not as rare as some might think. I usually get D no matter what antibiotic I am taking and it does not mean the medicine isn't working or that you should stop taking it. Check with your doctor (always the best thing to do). We are all different so different things effect different people differently. If I can make it through the first 3 days of an antibiotic then I'm doing good. I will end up with D and nausea and vomiting sometimes, all side effects. Some antibiotics actually cause a secondary infection and you end up with PI-IBS, (post infectious IBS) which is what I have. So, if the antibiotics don't kill me, then the cure (antibiotics) might, lol. Rifaximin is pretty potent (has to be to rid you of the bacteria that may be causing the IBS), so the side effects may be worse then with some other antibiotics. I do hope it helps you though, best of luck.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Cassy,a lot of us dont expect a cure but we are looking for the best way to manage our problem.Diet works for you but not for everybody and good luck with it too.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

Dave1111 said:


> Have been put on Rifaximin for IBS-D (1000 mg per day). Tolerated it fine for the first 4 days but have then developed (even more) D than usual. Is this a common side effect? Is this something that should suggest that I no longer take it (or can it kill off the bad bacteria and good bacteria in equal measure). Has anyone else had a similar experience with this drug? What was the outcome?


Hi Dave. This is my third round of Rifaxmin (and I had a different antibiotic to kill SIBO too). I am actually on the fourth week and am down to one a day. I started three times a day for two weeks, then two times a day for a week, then once a day for a week, then every other day for two weeks. This is how it was prescribed to me (twice now that I remember). I do get D from it and each time it has made me marginally better when I get off of it. I have a theory based on what the doctor told me. The antibiotic kills bacteria. Bad bacteria, good bacteria, it doesn't know it just kills indiscriminately. So when it starts "working" it just starts killing all the bacteria it possibly can (I'm aware some bacteria is resistant). So when you eat, there is diminished bacteria both good and bad. My theory is that this causes your system to freak out a bit and causes the D. Your GI is now possibly getting things that previously (good or bad) bacteria was taking care of. My D on Rifaxamin has been more extreme right after eating (it usual is, but even more so on the rifaxamin and I have a violent, explosive, episode). In theory, I think this is ok and even a good thing and helps eliminate the bacteria. I have found that substituting probiotics and my other supplements in the spots I used to take the antibiotic greatly improves my situation. In other words, when I dropped from 3 times a day to 2, I added in a probiotic dose and then another when I went to Rifaxamin once a day. I would recommend, like others have, to get probiotics and take them at the most opposite time as possible from the antibiotic (taking them at the same time makes no sense to me). I also take with my Rifaxamin Grapefruit Seed Extract which is supposed to be a natural antibiotic and a product that is supposed to break down biofilm. My stance was to go nuclear on the bacteria this time and see if I can't get a clean slate....hope this helps.


----------



## Cassyb (May 26, 2010)

Hi there!I am just so happy because I am well and my mind is now functioning better than I can remember! I just wanted give to others who are not well and say to people there is hope!I am curious, could you tell me if you have tried my way of eating?I know the reality of this diet for a lot of people seems absolutely impossible. I wouldhave said the same thing a few years ago, but I just got so sick of feeling sick. If you can do this diet for at least a year you will feel the advantages of what it feels like to be healthy with a clear mind and you might see that you love health more than you love addictive comfort foods.Kind RegardsCassie


jmc09 said:


> Cassy,a lot of us dont expect a cure but we are looking for the best way to manage our problem.Diet works for you but not for everybody and good luck with it too.


----------

